# A question about SMSF & UK pensions...



## DuffDownunder (Jun 24, 2013)

I have three buckets of cash backed into Standard Life managed pensions in the UK. Could I back one of these into a SMSF and use to pay or part pay for a property.... ? now that is a deep question for a Sunday.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what you can do with your UK pension, but with regard to buying property through a SMSF, I'd look carefully at the benefit rules. There are limits on what benefit you can take from the investment of your SMSF, so you can't just use your SMSF to buy a home for yourself. The ATO is a good place to start looking at this.


----------



## DuffDownunder (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks... checked it out.... SMSF is a none starter... It was a good idea whilst it lasted


----------

